# Smartphones. Choose your favourite platform.



## ChrisC (Apr 6, 2011)

What do you like best and why?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 6, 2011)

so far  android is my favourite

you can get them for  dead cheap   it's very techy friendly (even i plan to make an app for it) and it has a very good range of software

not really   tried win phone of blackberry  and the iphone is too expensive and a bit too restrictive for me


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 6, 2011)

I like Android the best to. My only complaint is battery life is not so good. However I cracked that with apps that automatically kill apps when the phone is idle and keeps them like it till I bring it online again.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 6, 2011)

iPhone. I own an android because of the handset's large screen, but I do miss the loveliness of iOS.


----------



## grit (Apr 7, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> so far  android is my favourite
> 
> you can get them for  dead cheap   it's very techy friendly (even i plan to make an app for it) and it has a very good range of software
> 
> not really   tried win phone of blackberry  and the iphone is too expensive and a bit too restrictive for me


 
Android, obviously 

Shippou, what app are you planning to do?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 7, 2011)

nothing in particular i just want to mess about with the platform


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2011)

iOS at present, although that could change in a few months when all the new Android powered phones are out and I make a decision on the next phone to own...


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 7, 2011)

Android... it does everything ios does, it's evolving at breakneck speed and my phone cost less than £100.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 7, 2011)

Of the only two I've tried the choice is obvious.

HTC Wildfire: free phone and £10/month for unlimited internet + 100s calls/texts
IPhone 4: doesn't even have a USB port


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2011)

I chose my iphone, and will probably replace it with another iphone, partly because it's a gorgeous bit of design, but also because i'm really put off by people tinkering with android phones.  That seems like a design flaw to me: shouldn't a gadget work the best was straight out of the box? why should it need to be messed about with? what if it got worse??  

iphone's rigidity of function calms my irrational technophobia.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 7, 2011)

Poll fail. No Maemo.


----------



## Macabre (Apr 7, 2011)

Android for me.

spanglechick, all android phones work straight out the box just like an iphone.  it just gives you the option to tinker with it if you wish.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2011)

Macabre said:


> Android for me.
> 
> spanglechick, all android phones work straight out the box just like an iphone.  it just gives you the option to tinker with it if you wish.


 
i know. It's just, why would they want to? why isn't it good enough?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2011)

And they don't work brilliantly out of the box. They do need work.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> I chose my iphone, and will probably replace it with another iphone, partly because it's a gorgeous bit of design, but also because i'm really put off by people tinkering with android phones.  That seems like a design flaw to me: shouldn't a gadget work the best was straight out of the box? why should it need to be messed about with? what if it got worse??


Are you saying you haven't added any apps to your iPhone?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 7, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i know. It's just, why would they want to? why isn't it good enough?


 
it's like  being able to tailor your own clothes.  the stuff you buy off the shelf is good  but sometimes  you just want to do something a little diffrent


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Are you saying you haven't added any apps to your iPhone?


 
is that all people are doing then? i don't think so, cos you can do that with an iphone. i thought they were changing the *way* it operates.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's like  being able to tailor your own clothes.  the stuff you buy off the shelf is good  but sometimes  you just want to do something a little diffrent


nice analogy! ok - i get that, but i'd still rather by fab clothes that suit me rather than feel that i had to tailor my own stuff to be satisfied. I'm the queen of off the peg.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 7, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> is that all people are doing then? i don't think so, cos you can do that with an iphone. i thought they were changing the *way* it operates.


 
I don't think it is all that people are doing at all; not that I own one, but there are lots of threads here where people are saying "my new phone doesn't work properly" and others say "root it" / "install X".


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't think it is all that people are doing at all; not that I own one, but there are lots of threads here where people are *saying "my new phone doesn't work properly" and others say "root it" / "install X"*.


 
Yes! This...!


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2011)

My Android phone worked just as well out of the box as my iPhone 3GS - better in fact,  because it didn't force me to install fucking iTunes - but I very much like having the option to change things to how I like them. 

And that's why I'll be sticking with Android.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's like  being able to tailor your own clothes.  the stuff you buy off the shelf is good  but sometimes  you just want to do something a little diffrent


 
Heh nice way of putting it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2011)

Android, cos it works and it's not Apple


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> And they don't work brilliantly out of the box. They do need work.


 
That depends entirely on the carrier and manufacturer. Vanilla Android works brilliantly out of the box, as does HTC Sense. People root their phones either because the carrier/manufacturer has installed their own shit skin or bloatware, or because they're fed up with waiting for thir carrier to provide an OS update. The problem doesn't lie with Android.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i know. It's just, why would they want to? why isn't it good enough?



it is, but you just change it to suit your personal preferences. Android allows more personalisation than iOS. Plus the sheer range of android devices v iphone and i pad.

simples!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> People root their phones either because the carrier/manufacturer has installed their own shit skin or bloatware


 
i.e. because their phone doesn't work properly. Whose "fault" it is doesn't matter.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 7, 2011)

When we're talking about an operating system, I think it's important to point out that it's not the fault of the operating system.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> When we're talking about an operating system, I think it's important to point out that it's not the fault of the operating system.


 
I'm absolutely sure that it is possible to produce a rock-solid high-performance Android phone out of the box, just like it is possible to produce a rock-solid high-performance Linux machine out of the box. But as long as there are common instances where people need to tinker with stuff to get their devices working, that poisons the whole brand, be it Android or Linux, and end users don't care whether it's the OS or the implementation of the OS that's the problem.

eta: and that's why I think that Google's recent moves are a good idea; they know this too


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> i.e. because their phone doesn't work properly. Whose "fault" it is doesn't matter.


The average consumer is more than happy with what they're given with Android. That's why the platform has completely eclipsed iPhone sales and why more people now want to get an Android phone than an Apple one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> nice analogy! ok - i get that, but i'd still rather by fab clothes that suit me rather than feel that i had to tailor my own stuff to be satisfied. I'm the queen of off the peg.


 
well imagine  if there were two brands of clothing  with one that was excellently tailored  but they had anti adjustments measures   or  a brand that  was well tailored  but also supported people adjusting their clothes and had a large fan base who talked about all the little adjustments to the clothes

it's just that kind of diffrence.  

if you like apple tailoring  thats great  and  you can like  android tailoring too.  but if your  the kind of person who  also like to tweeks  thewre is only one real option


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Fairly content with the iPhone but will look very hard at the Android offerings come summer upgrade. 


Never got on with the BlackBerry I had for a few months
Not used or played with the Windows Phone 7


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 8, 2011)

(((symbian)))


----------



## magneze (Apr 8, 2011)

Android. It's neat, fast, has apps galore. Integrates with all the services I want. Installing apps is a breeze - market.android.com is very convenient.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2011)

editor said:


> The average consumer is more than happy with what they're given with Android. That's why the platform has completely eclipsed iPhone sales and why more people now want to get an Android phone than an Apple one.


 
It's probably as much to do with the sheer numbers of makers putting them out, a punter goes into a shop, wants a nice screened phone, they see tons of Android phones selling cheaper than the iPhone, and not much else. Weight of numbers ensuring success rather than consumers going 'yeah I love this phone, the OS is soooo much more open than iOS!'...


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 8, 2011)

But how did it get to have that weight of numbers? Because it's a decent OS.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2011)

Android. I like it so much that I'm holding off on replacing my Satio because, even though the Satio has an amazing camera, I want an Android phone. The phone I have now - a Sony Xperia mini pro that I really like except for the camera - worked straight out of the box.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's probably as much to do with the sheer numbers of makers putting them out, a punter goes into a shop, wants a nice screened phone, they see tons of Android phones selling cheaper than the iPhone, and not much else. Weight of numbers ensuring success rather than consumers going *'yeah I love this phone, the OS is soooo much more open than iOS!'...*


 
I've heard loads of people say stuff like that - that's why I got an Android phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I've heard loads of people say stuff like that - that's why I got an Android phone.


 
I don't doubt that, I've heard loads say 'yeah I wanted an iPhone but it's too pricey' and this is pretty good (pointing to a Samsung Galaxy S or Desire) etc...


----------



## magneze (Apr 8, 2011)

The requirement to install iTunes and Quicktime kills any inkling to purchase Apple stuff. There's lots of shit software, but those two are special.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's probably as much to do with the sheer numbers of makers putting them out, a punter goes into a shop, wants a nice screened phone, they see tons of Android phones selling cheaper than the iPhone, and not much else. Weight of numbers ensuring success rather than consumers going 'yeah I love this phone, the OS is soooo much more open than iOS!'...


There's lots of other non-Android cheap phones available, yet the punters are opting to buy Android in droves - even when the handset is priced around the same as an iPhone. And that's because it's an excellent OS.


magneze said:


> The requirement to install iTunes and Quicktime kills any inkling to purchase Apple stuff. There's lots of shit software, but those two are special.


 Yep. I couldn't wait to get fucking iTunes off my PC when I got rid of my 3GS.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2011)

One of the big things that puts me off an iPhone is dealing with iTunes. And I like macs and iPods and own both so I have to deal with iTunes occasionally anyway, but the thought of dealing with iTunes all the time to get apps and update the phone is a pain in the arse. It can't seem to wait a week these days without insiting on installing a new version of its bloatware (76Mb at my last count) and using Android Marketplace has been a relative breeze by comparison.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I don't doubt that, I've heard loads say 'yeah I wanted an iPhone but it's too pricey' and this is pretty good (pointing to a Samsung Galaxy S or Desire) etc...



I totally agree with this. Everyone I know with an Android phone (and that's a lot) only have one cos iPhone is too expensive, nothing to do with the OS at all.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

....and I've never had a problem with iTunes on my PC. It works beautifully.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I totally agree with this. Everyone I know with an Android phone (and that's a lot) only have one cos iPhone is too expensive, nothing to do with the OS at all.


 
When I first got an Android phone it was a hand-me-down and I didn't know anything about the OS. Now I'd choose it over the iphone, because it does everything I need and more, and I wouldn't want to carry a £500 phone around with me and pay £15 per month on insurance (not that I could afford it right now anyway).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> When I first got an Android phone it was a hand-me-down and I didn't know anything about the OS. Now I'd choose it over the iphone, because it does everything I need and more, and I wouldn't want to carry a £500 phone around with me and pay £15 per month on insurance (not that I could afford it right now anyway).



Full of contradictions there.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Full of contradictions there.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I don't doubt that, I've heard loads say 'yeah I wanted an iPhone but it's too pricey' and this is pretty good (pointing to a Samsung Galaxy S or Desire) etc...


 
I haven't - what I've heard is people praising the Android, no need to mention the iphone.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

ovaltina said:


>



You say you'd choose Android because it does what you want, then mention the prohibitive cost of the iPhone handset and contract as a negative.

Exactly what I've experienced....if iPhone cost wasn't an issue, Android would not have become the success it is.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> You say you'd choose Android because it does what you want, then mention the prohibitive cost of the iPhone handset and contract as a negative.
> 
> Exactly what I've experienced....if iPhone cost wasn't an issue, Android would not have become the success it is.


Of course pricing is an issue, but many people are opting to spend the same amount of money that an iPhone costs on an Android handset.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> ....and I've never had a problem with iTunes on my PC. It works beautifully.


I hope you're not trying to construct an argument  that iTunes is actually a fantastic piece of butter-smooth software on the PC because its painfully obvious shortcomings are very, very well documented.

http://www.appletell.com/apple/comment/itunes-is-apples-worst-consumer-product/
http://timtrott.co.uk/itunes-the-worst-software-ever-written/
http://ryanernst.com/archives/401


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

Totally disagree that you should be locked into using iTunes, but just wanted to post as someome that likes using it and has generally had a great experience.

Use it for my iPod btw, my current phone is an Android.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

editor said:


> I hope you're not trying to construct an argument  that iTunes is actually a fantastic piece of butter-smooth software on the PC because its painfully obvious shortcomings are very, very well documented.
> 
> http://www.appletell.com/apple/comment/itunes-is-apples-worst-consumer-product/
> http://timtrott.co.uk/itunes-the-worst-software-ever-written/
> http://ryanernst.com/archives/401



Stopped reading the middle article when the guy praises Windows Media Centre in the first paragraph. Now THAT is a bloated piece of software turd if ever I saw one.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2011)

Android provides me with an interesting line of work, and one which is impossible on the iPhone. From a purely consumer but power user/geek perspective, it's also by far the best for my needs.

PS: iTunes for Windows really is the worst piece of software ever. Hideous usability and poor engineering masquerading as slick.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> You say you'd choose Android because it does what you want, then mention the prohibitive cost of the iPhone handset and contract as a negative.
> 
> Exactly what I've experienced....if iPhone cost wasn't an issue, Android would not have become the success it is.


 
You're assuming that I would buy an iphone if I could afford it. I wouldn't, as I said, there's no way id carry around a handset that costs £ 500, or pay £15 per month on insurance.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 8, 2011)

I could afford to buy an iPhone, I choose not to because it doesn't suit my needs. Or more accurately, it doesn't suit my wants.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> You're assuming that I would buy an iphone if I could afford it. I wouldn't, as I said, there's no way id carry around a handset that costs £ 500, or pay £15 per month on insurance.



I wasn't assuming you couldn't afford it, just that you didn't want to pay that much for one. Anyway...don't want to really get involved in the C64 vs Speccy debates on U75 

Anyway, not much Blackberry love here? I am considering one because I love using the one my missus has, great keyboard and perfect for my facebook/txt/twitter needs. Small and light and a good battery too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Android provides me with an interesting line of work, and one which is impossible on the iPhone. From a purely consumer but power user/geek perspective, it's also by far the best for my needs.
> 
> PS: iTunes for Windows really is the worst piece of software ever. Hideous usability and poor engineering masquerading as slick.



What music software are people using that is so much better? I've tried WMP and WMC and didn't like either. What else are you using?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Stopped reading the middle article when the guy praises Windows Media Centre in the first paragraph. Now THAT is a bloated piece of software turd if ever I saw one.


That still doesn't stop iTunes being a fucking terrible piece of shit, as the Apple fan site says:



> iTunes is Apple’s worst consumer product
> 
> It’s likely Apple’s most installed piece of software. It’s also buggy, bloated, inconsistent, bloated, slow, bloated, and bloated. It goes by the name of iTunes, and if you own an iPod, or even if you don’t, it’s not to far fetched to assume it’s on your computer right now.
> 
> On Windows, iTunes has always been a joke. It’s no secret that Apple isn’t the best at developing speedy optimized Windows applications. iTunes takes the better part of a minute to load on Windows, and when combined with the insane idea that Windows should provide absolutely no visual feedback that an application is launching, it creates quite an annoyance when you’re not sure if it’s just being its normal, slow self or if you somehow missed the icon when you clicked.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2011)

It's seriously dreadful. I don't think I've ever seen a fully developed desktop app where so much of what happens is so apparently random. That and the fact that, like many Apple products, it lacks some blindingly obvious features (like how to unfuck a library where files are missing).





mwgdrwg said:


> What music software are people using that is so much better? I've tried WMP and WMC and didn't like either. What else are you using?


I use Foobar but it's certainly not for everyone.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 8, 2011)

editor said:


> My Android phone worked just as well out of the box as my iPhone 3GS - better in fact,  because it didn't force me to install fucking iTunes - but I very much like having the option to change things to how I like them.
> 
> And that's why I'll be sticking with Android.



Here, here.


----------

